# ndiswrapper problem in gentoo

## ascent

used the guide here...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627

got to step 8 and....

```
jesus jay # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

jesus jay # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Jan 11 20:09:50 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7d3800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7d3800 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

503MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 128979) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   128979

  HighMem    128979 ->   128979

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   128979

On node 0 totalpages: 128979

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 975 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 123908 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000FC970, 0014 (r0 DELL  )

ACPI: RSDT 1F7D4425, 0038 (r1 DELL    D05     27D60B07 ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 1F7D4C00, 0074 (r1 DELL    D05     27D60B07 ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT 1F7D5800, 324F (r1 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1F7E4000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1F7D5400, 0068 (r1 DELL    D05     27D60B07 ASL        47)

ACPI: MCFG 1F7D53C0, 003E (r16 DELL    D05     27D60B07 ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 1F7D4658, 01D8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20030522)

ACPI: SSDT 1F7D445D, 01FB (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20030522)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 127972

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1396.551 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 505156k/515916k available (3148k kernel code, 10296k reserved, 1603k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf7d3000   ( 503 MB)

      .init : 0xc05ab000 - 0xc05ec000   ( 260 kB)

      .data : 0xc041311b - 0xc05a3f8c   (1603 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041311b   (3148 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2796.25 BogoMIPS (lpj=5592502)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002040 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 524 Objects with 78 Devices 174 Methods 12 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 10 Objects with 0 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (2796.25 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 3 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................

Initialized 8/12 Regions 9/12 Fields 21/23 Buffers 13/25 Packages (544 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 83 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x900-0x90f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x93f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x940-0x97f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfb00000-dfbfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (55 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -498619498 ns)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:92:73:5b

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0402H, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM SCB5265, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

hdb: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xb0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa5a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event
```

anyone have any idea what the problem may be?

----------

## coolsnowmen

giyf *Quote:*   

> If you get the compilation error Unknown symbol: wireless_send_event, you will need to enable the CONFIG_NET_RADIO option and recompile your kernel or find a kernel with this option already enabled.

 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,faq/

sooo, check kernel config....

----------

## ascent

Hmmm.  I'm on 2.6.23 and there's no switch for CONFIG_NET_RADIO... can I simply add it into the kernel's .config and expect it to work after recompiling the kernel?

----------

## bunder

 *ascent wrote:*   

> Hmmm.  I'm on 2.6.23 and there's no switch for CONFIG_NET_RADIO... can I simply add it into the kernel's .config and expect it to work after recompiling the kernel?

 

fire up "make menuconfig" and press / then enter the word radio... it might be able to find the option for you and tell you where in the config it is.

cheers

----------

## ascent

Yep, nothing out of menuconfig and xconfig (I'm assuming they get their info from the same place anyways.)  I found this: http://litdream.blogspot.com/2007/07/gentoo-ndiswrapper-cant-find.html

I was hoping WIRELESS_EXT wasn't enabled, but it was.  Any other ideas?

edit: I found WIRELESS_EXT is not set in /proc/config.gz, but I'm positive it was compiled with it set to yes.  I am befuddled.

double edit: 

"Here is the workaround for this issue:

For the ndiswrapper module, we need to specify CONFIG_NET_RADIO to be set to Yes. But the kernel do not include this option if no card is selected in the list... so just include one card in the list as Module and the Kernel will be compiled with CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y..."

from: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/fatal-error-when-modprobe-ndiswrapper-plz-help-222974/

Replacing CONFIG_NET_RADIO with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT describes the problem I'm having pretty uncannily.  Unfortunately, I have no idea what "list" he's talking about here and how to add cards to this list.  Anyone happen to know what he's talking about here?

----------

## bunder

device drivers -> network device support -> wireless -> wireless support

turn on that, and one of the drivers listed below that (they'll show up when you turn on the wireless support itself)

cheers

----------

## ascent

Yep, that's the list I was looking for.  Things are working great now (except for not having a network manager in KDE - just connecting to networks through the terminal for now).  Thanks alot!

----------

